# Factory Head unit Line-Out probing...



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

Does anyone have any tips on back-tracking the speaker outputs to the amplifier IC in a modern (2014 Kia Sorento UVO, non-nav) factory radio?

Since my factory radio works pretty well and don't want to spend much on an aftermarket unit that may not integrate well with my stock features (BT, steering wheel controls, CAN-bus diag integration, etc.), I thought there may be a chance to pinpoint the line level inputs into the stock amp IC, tap into those traces and route them to a back-panel mounted pair of RCA's that I could then route to a DSP/AMP or bi-sect the stock traces so I could integrate a DSP into the stock radio using the internal amp.

I know some people have done this, but finding info on the methodology for ID'ing the chip seems to not be as clear. I know once I can ID the chip, I can then try to find a datasheet for it that will document the pin/functions.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you just trying to sort which wires are which going into the amp? Can't you just unplug the input connector, set the head unit to front left, and use a DMM to see which wires have voltage? Then switch the head unit to front right, rear left and rear right. Am I understanding what you want to do?


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

I think I can probably use my DMM to trace from the speaker line outs back to the power amp circuit.

I'm wanting to figure out how to find the pre-amp inputs to the internal amp power IC so I can tap off of them and wire up external RCA outputs to run to an external DSP/amp.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

steelwindmachine said:


> I think I can probably use my DMM to trace from the speaker line outs back to the power amp circuit.
> 
> I'm wanting to figure out how to find the pre-amp inputs to the internal amp power IC so I can tap off of them and wire up external RCA outputs to run to an external DSP/amp.


Ok, so if you measure at the input of the amp, like I said. You could figure out which wires do what, right (or you might be able to find a wiring diagram that will tell you all of this)? Then, once you know which pins on the input of the amp do what, then you can open the amp and trace those pins to the IC.


----------

